# I don't know what to make of this breeder



## Malt Lover (Feb 17, 2005)

I have been searching for a playmate for my little Ralphie and I phoned this lady in Minnesota today to inquire about her litter. She seemed nice enough over the phone, but how much can you tell by a phone call. Anyway, she told me about her litter and said that the pups have a lot of Villa Maltese in them as well as Hollybelle. She said that she acquired her Maltese from Hollybelle before the whole scandal. Should I even pursue this any farther with her?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I think there are some on here who have malts from Hollybelle before the scandal. But I can't remember who it was.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes some on the forum have Hollybelle doggies, but there is a difference in rescuing one of her pups and breeding one of her pups. I am not saying anything bad because I just dont know. Hollybelle had 2-3 different lines ranging from very good dogs to very bad sickly dogs. There are some other breeders around that have Hollybelle in their line. Do you know how far back the Hollybelle line goes? Is it truly before she got into puppymilling?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I had a Hollybelles puppy several years ago. It's AKC papers were revoked. I could never get ahold of her again. This was before the scandal. The dog was so badly inbred I had to place her in a one dog home as she could not get along with the other dogs. Her temperment was not of a maltese. Luckily she is with friends and they take excellent care of her. I kept her three years before placing her as I was heartsick to do that, but I couldn't fix it and she deserved to be safe as did my other dogs. It would be difficult to say when the bad breeding started.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Talk to CharmyPoo because I think that she has one of Siliski's dogs. I'm not sure which one though.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Talk to CharmyPoo because I think that she has one of Siliski's dogs. I'm not sure which one though.[/B]


It`s gorgeous Cookie!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you feel comfortable sharing the breeder's name, perhaps some people here have had experience with her.

Does she have a website? Some times pedigrees are posted there. Again, some of our "experts" might be able to help you with a little more information.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes, Cookie is my Maltese from Jenny Siliski. To be completely honest, Cookie is very healthy and has no temperment. I try to not think about where Cookie came from as it doesn't make a difference to what a wonderful girl she is now. She has added tremendous joy to my life.

I suggest that you evaluate the breeder and not think about the actual "Hollybelle" lineage. Ask her about the temperment and health of the parents.


----------

